
Why I Have Been Avoiding the News - user_235711
http://passionatereason.com/2015/11/why-i-have-been-avoiding-the-news/
======
JSeymourATL
> Sorting through intellectual garbage consumes precious moments of my life in
> which I could be doing something I really enjoy.

If CNN is one's preferred "news" source, is it any wonder they remain
uninformed? I've found Bloomberg to be a solid content provider for news, no
silly paywalls like WSJ. >
[http://www.bloomberg.com/](http://www.bloomberg.com/)

